# help!



## ddrum (Nov 16, 2011)

hello everyone, im new to this site and new to the field. well actually still trying to get into the field, but im currently going to school for hvac. does anyone know of any good web sites to help with trouble shooting systems? im not looking for someone to give me the answers just some help to get me in the right direction. thanx!


----------



## Vaporx (Jun 29, 2011)

ddrum said:


> hello everyone, im new to this site and new to the field. well actually still trying to get into the field, but im currently going to school for hvac. does anyone know of any good web sites to help with trouble shooting systems? im not looking for someone to give me the answers just some help to get me in the right direction. thanx!


Here's the best advice I can give you, taken from Wikipedia...

"Efficient methodical troubleshooting starts with a clear understanding of the expected behavior of the system and the symptoms being observed."

Simple as that statement may seem, it's implications are sweeping. As service people, our job isn't to confirm scientific principles. It's more about figuring out what the engineers designed the equipment to do and then understanding what has to take place in order for it to do it...

As an illustration, sit down with a piece of blank paper, draw circles or squares for all the components of an A/C condenser, then try to draw in all the wiring. Chances are you can't do it at this point. 

In order to do that, you have to know/understand what each component does and what has to happen in order for it to do it...

That's the "direction" to take to begin to "learn" how to troubleshoot.


----------



## user2561 (Dec 29, 2011)

Confucius is that you???



If you are interested in participating in the HVAC trade a great thing for you to do is to find a larger commercial HVAC company that has an apprenticeship program. That is, a legitimate apprenticeship program that has you work with a Master tradesman that wants to actually teach you rather than hinder you and make you the helper boy.

A legitimate apprenticeship program will give you a pay schedule showing at what levels of experience you with gain pay raises, etc. They will also pay for your education. If you are a quick learner and motivated you can achieve a whole lot in a short amount of time. God bless!!

The company I work for also participates in posting blog topics at http://hvacmarket.com/cgi/wp


----------

